

Microsoft throws its weight behind Web Open Font format - dbEsq
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2010/04/microsoft-throws-its-weight-behind-web-open-font-format.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss

======
bullseye
One of the comments on that the story summed up my first impressions quite
well-

 _I'm glad Firefox let's me override whatever horrible font the web designers
choose. I'm really glad I'll be able to ignore potentially thousands of
unreadable fonts._

~~~
thristian
That checkbox is one of the first things I reached for when trying out Chrome
recently, and when I couldn't find it I went back to Firefox pretty quickly.

It's kind of a shame - because there's no widely-available, attractive fonts
for web pages, authors must specify ugly fonts. Because authors specify ugly
fonts, people who have attractive fonts installed have to configure their
browsers to use their font-of-choice and ignore authors' suggestions. Because
authors' font suggestions are ignored, the minority of authors who go to the
effort of using WOFF and picking out attractive fonts have their effort
wasted.

Maybe one day the authors who care about typography will specify good fonts,
and the authors who don't will leave my chosen defaults alone, and then I'll
go back and tick the "allow webpages to choose their own fonts" box again.

------
arch_hunter
Embrace, Extend, Extinguish.

